# The newest -special- offer from BL



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/HH-pop-up-book.html

:grin::wink::crazy:


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Price should be higher to make it more believable from BL!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

It's a good one tbf.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I know this is an April Fool's joke, or at least I did a few moments after seeing it, but this would actually be an amusing idea. I'd buy it.


LotN


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Wait..you mean it's not for real? But I already bought three!


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Fuck. I was just coming over to rant about that. Haven't been fooled all day but was well and truly mugged by that one. It's become such a knee-jerk reaction to complain about BL (because of all the legitimate reasons to complain about BL) that it completely suckered me.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah this one actually got me haha!


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Well played Black Library :biggrin:


----------

